# Spray bar help - suggestions for end cap?



## hudsonpd (18 Jan 2014)

Hi,

A while a go I made my own spray bar using advice from this site. I used clear acrylic and it worked well. However, I couldn't come up with a way of closing the end, so I just 'crimped' it using the heat gun. I desperately need to clean it now and keep that cleaning up regularly.

Any ideas for where I can get end caps for it?

The only problem is that is an inch in diameter and thick acrylic

Paul


----------



## Piotr Kaleta (18 Jan 2014)

Try these Round Plastic Inserts 25-50mm - Round Tube Inserts - Tube Inserts & Fittings


----------



## parotet (18 Jan 2014)

Hi Paul, I recently did a spraybar (for the moment PVC) and I found the same problem. The solution was to use a sucker ( some models have a big rounded 'button' in the opposite side of the sucker). The sucker was fixed without glue at the end of the spraybar, just very well fitted. It is quite useful as you have another fixing point for the spraybar. The pic is not good enough to see the details but you can see that the spraybar gets to the side glass where the sucker is fixed.







Cheers,
Jordi


----------

